# Starter Lofts



## btrahan23 (Apr 4, 2011)

Can anyone send me a few pictures of some small starter lofts and a ballpark price that it cost to build them. Thanks


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


I'm not sure about prices, but depending on how handy you are this should give you plenty of ideas.
Dave


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

My first one (about 1.5 months old) was a 4x8' I am in AZ so I did not build a whole structure. spent about $200. I would go as large as you can. I now have that along with a 16x6 and looking to build another 16x6' or so.


----------



## btrahan23 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks for the replys
they are very helpful!!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Should this be moved to Loft Designs?
My loft, for 6, costs about $50.00
Actually less, the Pigeons that live there were hatched FREE!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

btrahan23 said:


> Can anyone send me a few pictures of some small starter lofts and a ballpark price that it cost to build them. Thanks


Check out the loft designs section under pigeons for sport. Then you can also search youtube. After all that I would find out how people in your area, with the same type pigeons you want, operate. I understand it takes less room for tumblers than it does Homing pigeons.


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

*starter loft*

i just built a small loft . off the plans from scotts gun dog supply . easy to follow . get them from amazon seach under pigeon loft design . every thing from home depote cost around 190.00 hope that helps . i do not know how to post pictures


----------



## don wiggins (Apr 8, 2011)

shadowoak said:


> i just built a small loft . off the plans from scotts gun dog supply . easy to follow . get them from amazon seach under pigeon loft design . every thing from home depote cost around 190.00 hope that helps . i do not know how to post pictures


Shadowoak, I built the same one about 6 weeks ago. I used OSB, waferboard, so it was cheaper. I built it knowing I was going to build another one as soon as I figured out what to incorporate in the design. It is supposed to hold 8 pairs, I have 5 pair and they seem to be doing good.
Don


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

*small loft ?*

hi don paul here " shadowoak " did you build a sun cage to attach to the loft ? im thinking of building some kind of coop for lack of a better word or a fight cage of some kind for the daytime . i still have not got my birds yet . 
what are your thoughts . and how large do you think it should be . im only going to start with about two pair . and plan to fly them after a month or so in the loft . tanks for any info . paul


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Somebody on this site or some other site made a small starter loft/cage from an old dresser. Also seen them made from dog crates. About all you'd need for something like that would be some hardware cloth and a few pieces of lumber and some hardware (hinges, latches, etc.)

How many birds do you have?


----------



## don wiggins (Apr 8, 2011)

shadowoak said:


> hi don paul here " shadowoak " did you build a sun cage to attach to the loft ? im thinking of building some kind of coop for lack of a better word or a fight cage of some kind for the daytime . i still have not got my birds yet .
> what are your thoughts . and how large do you think it should be . im only going to start with about two pair . and plan to fly them after a month or so in the loft . tanks for any info . paul


Hey Paul,
I'm probably not the guy to give advice, this is my first loft and my first birds. I've had the loft about 7 weeks and the birds, 5 pair, about 6 weeks. I did put a cage/aviary on both sides. They are about 24" wide x 15" tall x 17" deep. My backyard is kind of shaded so I put one on each side because at different times of the day the sun is blocked on one side or the other.
Don


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

*starter loft*

hi don , paul here . 
thanks that helps . are you flying your birds yet ?


----------



## don wiggins (Apr 8, 2011)

shadowoak said:


> hi don , paul here .
> thanks that helps . are you flying your birds yet ?


No, I have 4 that hatched about 2 weeks ago.
Don


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Howdy all , I am needing some ideas for two lofts . What I have is two 10x10x6 dog pens with netting over the top . I have Modenas and Indian Fantails . I want to incorporate the loft using the pens as exercise area for the birds . I am not going to fly either one . This is where my idea starts . Would like to move a back panel and butt the loft against the exercise pen . Unfortunately my lofts are going to face north also . I want it 10 wide and 4 deep as far as the height , I am not sure if I should keep it a 6' since the pen is 6' tall . This idea would be an attachment structure . Also trying to think of something that may be built inside the 10x10x6 pen . Not sure what to do , want to do it relatively inexpensive , but not skimp on protecting my birds from the weather and critters . Also , my carpentry skills are very minimum , so looking for something easy to build . Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

*pigeon lofts*

with that big of a area you might consider just buiding a small loft and cut a hole in the back of the loft and one the same size on the back of the dog run . put a platform on each side . it depends on how fancy you want it . the loft could be as simple as a large box with some nest boxes . in side . if you google starter lofts you can find a good design . or like i said before scotts gun dog supply sells a plan that is easy to follow . hope that helps thanks paul


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

shadowoak , thanks for the info , it is greatly appreciated and that goes to all that have replied today , so glad to have found this site


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

*starter loft*

hi no problem , its fun to see how many people out there are crazy about the pigeons too like i am
my family thinks im nuts . i was wondering why you said your not going to fly your pigeons ? thanks paul


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

I have Indian Fantails and Modenas , as you know both of those are not the best of flyers , that is why I gave them a large exercise pen . Even if i had racing or roller birds the area of town I live in doesn't have a good clear opening for them . Pine trees abound where I live , those trees drive our local economy . It's either working in the woods , a saw mill or offshore here in the bayou state . Modenas are my true love . Earlier I was running the web and ran across a falconry site because they had a blog on lofts . Got royally offended as they called pigeons , "rats with wing" . Can't imagine that way of thinking , but understand what they use pigeons for . ALL birds are a creature of beauty and amazement !


----------

